# tal vez + subjuntivo/indicativo



## asanczo

Cuando se usa tal vez +SUBJ y tal vez + IND?

Gracias por todas las respuestas


----------



## Peterdg

asanczo said:


> ¿Cuándo se usa tal vez +SUBJ y tal vez + IND?
> 
> Gracias por todas las respuestas


 
"tal vez", "quizá(s)", "acaso" se pueden utilizar con subjuntivo o indicativo. La decisión por uno u otro depende de la probabilidad del enunciado. Si el hablante lo considera bastante probable, utiliza el indicativo. Por otro lado, si el hablante lo considera menos probable, utiliza el subjuntivo.

"A lo mejor" suele utilizarse sólo con indicativo.


----------



## HolaATodos

Pon ejemplos de frases y usa las formas que creas (que) son las correctas, ya te las corregiremos.
Tal vez tengas que hacer un esfuerzo, pero merece/merecerá la pena.


----------



## asanczo

Gracias por la respuesta tan rapída 

Mis ejemplos:

Mis amigos van a ir a la fiesta, tal vez.(¿es muy probable?)

Tal vez mis amigos no vayan a la fiesta.(¿es casi improbable?)

Tal        vez llegue a tiempo.(¿es casi improbable?)

Tal        vez llega a tiempo.(¿es muy probable?)

No sé, ¿lo entiendo bien?


----------



## Arpin

Si utilizas tal vez + Indicativo es un  poco raro. Estás dando sentido de probabilidad en un hecho presente. En los hechos presentes, normalmente, se tiene certeza, no duda.
No digo que no se pueda utilizar.


----------



## HolaATodos

asanczo said:


> Gracias por la respuesta tan rapída
> 
> Mis ejemplos:
> 
> Mis amigos van a ir a la fiesta, tal vez.(¿es muy probable?)
> 
> Tal vez mis amigos no vayan a la fiesta.(¿es casi improbable?)
> 
> Tal vez llegue a tiempo.(¿es casi improbable?)
> 
> Tal vez llega a tiempo.(¿es muy probable?)
> 
> No sé, ¿lo entiendo bien?


_Tal vez vayan a la fiesta mis amigos. / Tal vez vayan mis amigos a la fiesta_.
_Es muy probable que mis amigos vayan a la fiesta_.
_Tal vez llegue a tiempo_.

Es muy difícil encontrar frases con el verbo en indicativo para la expresión _tal vez _o_ acaso, es posible, es probable, probablemente, posiblemente, etc._ Si acaso, puedes encontrar alguna frase hecha_. _Pero con el sentido expresivo que tienen esas expresiones, a menos que tengas una intencionalidad expresiva muy concreta y hagas una "pirueta", se usa casi siempre el *subjuntivo*.


----------



## Peterdg

HolaATodos said:


> _Tal vez vayan a la fiesta mis amigos. / Tal vez vayan mis amigos a la fiesta_.
> _Es muy probable que mis amigos vayan a la fiesta_.
> _Tal vez llegue a tiempo_.
> 
> Es muy difícil encontrar frases con el verbo en indicativo para la expresión _tal vez _o_ acaso, es posible, es probable, probablemente, posiblemente, etc._ Si acaso, puedes encontrar alguna frase hecha_. _Pero con el sentido expresivo que tienen esas expresiones, a menos que tengas una intencionalidad expresiva muy concreta y hagas una "pirueta", se usa casi siempre el *subjuntivo*.


Del "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la langua española" de la RAE:
 Pág. 456: 

Acaso viajaremos juntos.
Tal vez se han ido.
"Es posible/probable" sí siempre van con subjuntivo.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los ejemplos de la RAE están traídos por los pelos. En ambos casos lo _normal es el subjuntivo (viajemos, hayan_). Pero la RAE _no es una buena referencia_: ofrece muchos casos como éstos para justificar los solecismos que escriben sus amiguetes escritores y periodistas.


----------



## avizor

tal vez = may be

*tal vez* se puede considerar un _idiotismo_, algo propio de una lengua que no tiene traducción literal (tal??? vez???) y que no concuerda en género, número ni tiempo verbal con el resto de la frase:

Un *idiotismo*, *giro idiomático* o *expresión idiomática* es una locución peculiar de un idioma, que no se puede transladar literalmente a otro idioma. El idiotismo no se adapta a las normas gramaticales o al sentido literal y usual de las palabras, y posee un sentido figurado adoptado de manera convencional. Los *idiotismos* suelen confundir a aquéllos que no están familiarizados con ellos, generalmente hablantes no nativos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No veo idiotismo ninguno, la estructura adjetivo + sustantivo es normal y la concordancia también. Su uso adverbial (como sinónimo de quizás) se deriva fácilmente de su significado original, _en una ocasión como esa > si hay tal ocasión > quizás._


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Los ejemplos de la RAE están traídos por los pelos. En ambos casos lo _normal es el subjuntivo (viajemos, hayan_). Pero la RAE _no es una buena referencia_: ofrece muchos casos como éstos para justificar los solecismos que escriben sus amiguetes escritores y periodistas.


¡Hola Xiao!

No sólo la RAE. "El subjuntivo, valores y usos" de J Borrego, J.G.Asencio y E.Prieto:

R76. 

A LO MEJOR se construye siempre con indicativo. El resto de los adverbios de duda y posibilidad se construyen: 
- con indicativo, si se posponen al verbo
- con indicativo o subjuntivo, si se anteponen al verbo.
...

QUIZÁ, QUIZÁS, TAL VEZ, ACASO, POSIBLEMENTE, PROBABLEMENTE, SEGURAMENTE admiten, según las circunstancias, modo indicativo o modo subjuntivo: 
...

Luego explican que "las circunstancias" son el grado de duda.

Pero, si tú nos dices que en el mundo real se utiliza el subjuntivo, es información valiosa.

Un saludo cordial,
Peter


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tendría que ver los ejemplos que aducen y podría pronunciarme. Pero indicativo con adverbios de duda (a no ser que sea una duda retórica, lo que sería un caso de estilística) no lo veo yo muy factible. Ya que hablen de _grado de duda_ es para mí sospechoso: quiere decir que dejan la puerta trasera abierta para cuando les haga falta.


----------



## LibertadySutileza

Bueno asanczo, casi siempre lo más normal es que tal vez vaya seguido de subjuntivo (tal vez sea tarde, tal vez llueva, tal vez esté lejos...).
Para aprender otra lengua pienso que es mejor hacerse las cosas faciles, es más natural, y lo mejor, ¡es correcto!


----------



## HolaATodos

LibertadySutileza said:


> Bueno asanczo, *casi siempre lo más normal* es que tal vez vaya seguido de *subjuntivo* (tal vez sea tarde, tal vez llueva, tal vez esté lejos...).
> Para aprender otra lengua pienso que es mejor hacerse las cosas faciles, es más natural, y lo mejor, ¡es correcto!


 Estoy de acuerdo con *LibertaySutileza* y simplicidad y funcionalidad.


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Tendría que ver los ejemplos que aducen y podría pronunciarme. Pero indicativo con adverbios de duda (a no ser que sea una duda retórica, lo que sería un caso de estilística) no lo veo yo muy factible. Ya que hablen de _grado de duda_ es para mí sospechoso: quiere decir que dejan la puerta trasera abierta para cuando les haga falta.


Es que no dan ejemplos. 

Pero sí, dicen más adelante: 



> Si van colocados delante, el uso del indicativo o del subjuntivo es casi indiferente y conlleva sólo ciertos matices de acentuación on no de la duda: el subjuntivo marca un mayor grado de incertidumbre que el indicativo.


 
De la gramática "Spaanse spraakkunst" de J. De Bruyne (que no conocerás porque es una gramática redactada en neerlandés), saco estos dos ejemplos (pero con referencia a la fuente):



> ¿Acaso es usted de la policía? - preguntó el hombre. (P. Baroja, Mala hierba, in O.C., I,504)
> y
> Tal vez el pueblo español se parecía sustancialmente al italiano (J.M. Gironella, Ha estallado la paz, 204-205)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con ejemplos ya podemos hablar. 
El caso del ejemplo de Baroja es una interrogación (_sintaxis impresivo-expresiva, no declarativa_) y ahí hay una _modalidad_, reflejada en el tono, que hace que los modos no funcionen como en la sintaxis declarativa (dejemos este tema para otra discusión, porque también se las trae).
El segundo ejemplo para mí es un _hecho estilístico_ no sintáctico. Es una _afirmación encubierta_ en el que tal vez está usado como excusa por el autor (que no brillaba precisamente por su estilo literario) para afirmar algo que sabía que no gustaba al posible lector (todo tiene que ver con la infame intervención de Mussolini en la Guerra de España). Tal vez aquí es una _excusatio_ para no ofender. Gironella realmente piensa que el pueblo español se parecía al italiano. 
Ninguno de los ejemplos valdría, cada uno por una causa diferente, para mantener la afirmación de que los modos con los adverbios de duda son indiferentes.
Lo que me asombra es que J Borrego, J.G.Asencio y E.Prieto no aduzcan ejemplos para sustentar su afirmación. _Esto no es serio_. Por lo menos, De Bruyne lo intenta, aunque yo creo que no acierta.
Un saludo.


----------



## Arpin

Aunque soy partidario del Tal vez + SUBJ, no creo que sea incorrecto utilizar Tal vez + IND, pero en el tiempo futuro, para el presente, antes comenté mis dudas. Ejemplos

_Tal vez viajará mañana a Londres. Tal vez viaje mañana a Londres.
Quizás será ministro en el nuevo gobierno. Quizás sea ministro en el nuevo gobierno_


----------



## Peterdg

¡Hola!

He buscado un poco y he encontrado lo siguiente:

"De la oración simple a la oración compuesta: Curso superior de gramática española", Héctor Campos.

No conozco al autor ni he leído el libro, pero sí da ejemplos:

*3.3.3.1 Duda en el presente/futuro. *La duda en el presente/futuro se puede expresar de las siguientes maneras:
5 a) presente de subjuntivo Tal vez *venga* mañana.
b) futuro de indicativo Tal vez *vendrá* mañana.
c) presente de indicativo Tal vez *trabaja *todos los días.​*3.3.3.2 Duda en el pasado.* La duda en el pasado se expresa de las siguientes maneras:
6 a) presente perfecto de subjuntivo Tal vez *haya salido* ayer.
b) imperfecto de subjuntivo Tal vez *saliera *ayer.
c) pretérito de indicativo Tal vez *salió *ayer.​El uso del indicativo en los ejemplos indica mayor probabilidad de que el hecho ocurra o haya ocurrido.

También he buscado un poco en unos libros que tengo aquí en la estantería y con un poco de ayuda de Internet, he encontrado estos ejemplos:

"La verdad sobre el caso Savolta": Eduardo Mendoza:

P. 96 Tal vez no *pensaba *salir.
P. 158: -Tal vez *dice *la verdad, pero tenga cuidado si miente
P. 229: - Hombre, de culo, lo que se dice de culo..., no sé. Tal vez *dan* esa impresión.

"La sombra del viento" Carlos Ruiz Zafón

P. 18 Tal vez la atmósfera hechicera de aquel lugar *había* podido conmigo, pero tuve la seguridad de que aquel libro había estado allí esperándome durante años, probablemente desde antes de que yo naciese.

En este libro hay múltiples (una decena) ejemplos de "tal vez" seguido de un indicativo imperfecto.

"Travesuras de la niña mala", Mario Vargas Llosa:

P. 350: Bueno, tal vez, tal vez Dios *vivía *en el mar.

"En tiempo de prodigios", Marta Rivera de la Cruz

P. 424: - Tal vez *podrías *volver en un par de meses.


----------



## flljob

Leído tu mensaje, me doy cuenta de que en los ejemplos es el sentido que hemos estado discutiendo en el otro hilo:
3.3.3.1 Duda en el presente/futuro. La duda en el presente/futuro se puede expresar de las siguientes maneras:
5 a) presente de subjuntivo Tal vez venga mañana.
b) futuro de indicativo Tal vez vendrá mañana.
c) presente de indicativo Tal vez trabaja todos los días.

Con no sé, también tiene un sentido de futuro: No sé si vaya [mañana]. No sé si lo tengan [me daré cuenta de eso *cuando vaya*]. Se parece a un futuro en un momento indefinido: _Cuando vaya a Bélgica. Cuando esté en Brujas_.

Como por estas tierras el futuro tiende a desaparecer, se dice: T_al vez vaya mañana. A lo mejor vaya mañana_ o _Tal vez voy mañana, A lo mejor voy mañana._

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Sí, tal vez tengas razón. 

PD: No lo sabía lo del futuro que tiende a desaparacer. ¿Eso ocurre sólo en México o también por otras partes?


----------



## HolaATodos

El futuro no tiende a desaparecer. Lo que ocurre es que en ese tipo de contrucciones se dan patrones fijos en los que no se usa:

_*Es posible que/Tal vez/Probablemente vaya mañana*_. (suena bien) 
_Es posible que/Tal vez/Probablemente iré mañana._ (suena mal) 
_Es posible que/Tal vez/Probablemente voy mañana._ (suena mal)

_*A lo mejor voy mañana*_. (suena bien)
_A lo mejor iré mañana_. (suena mal)
_A lo mejor vaya mañana_. (suena mal)

*Casi seguro que vaya mañana. *(suena bien)
*Casi seguro que voy mañana. *(suena bien)
_*Casi seguro que iré mañana*_. (suena bien)

*Seguro que voy mañana. *(suena bien)
_*Seguro que iré mañana*. _(suena bien)
_Seguro que vaya mañana_. (suena mal)

_Si no hay nada que lo impida, mañana *iré* a Barcelona_. 

¿Por qué en un caso suena bien una forma y no otra? Yo creo
que cada fórmula implica un grado de probabilidad, decisión o certeza y cada tiempo verbal concuerda con la expresión correspondiente. En esa gradación, el futuro es el tiempo más "contundente".


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _Tal vez/Probablemente iré mañana._ *(no* suena mal)
> _Tal vez/Probablemente voy mañana._ (*no* suena mal)





> _A lo mejor iré mañana_. (*no* suena mal)
> _A lo mejor vaya mañana_. (*no* suena mal)


No veo yo ese "mal sonido" por ninguna parte. Son tan propias como las demás. En el primer grupo sólo suenan mal con _es posible_.


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> Sí, tal vez tengas razón.
> 
> PD: No lo sabía lo del futuro que tiende a desaparacer. ¿Eso ocurre sólo en México o también por otras partes?



Supongo que esa es la tendencia en Hispanoamérica. Tal vez en España también pero en menor medida.


----------



## Södertjej

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero la RAE _no es una buena referencia_: ofrece muchos casos como éstos para justificar los solecismos que escriben sus amiguetes escritores y periodistas.


Ah... ¿y entonces qué podría considerable una referencia fiable para solventar esta duda?


----------



## Lo que tu digas

Peterdg said:


> Sí, tal vez tengas razón.
> 
> PD: No lo sabía lo del futuro que tiende a desapar*e*cer. ¿Eso ocurre sólo en México o también por otras partes?



Con frecuencia, por ejemplo, solemos usar el futuro así.

¿Por qué no viene Socorro?
No sé. Tendrá tarea. 

Tendremos que vender el coche.

¡Ya basta! ¡Tendrás tu bicicleta!

No debes visitarles a las ocho, porque estarán cenando.

Te prometo que vendré.

Note:
*Tendrá tarea* quiere decir que Tal vez, Quizá (s), ella tenga tarea.

Saludos


----------



## HolaATodos

XiaoRoel said:


> No veo yo ese "mal sonido" por ninguna parte. Son tan propias como las demás. En el primer grupo sólo suenan mal con _es posible_.


Quizás no me haya expresado con suficiente claridad. Cuando pongo "_suena mal_" quiero decir "_*me *suena ma_l", aunque, matizando con el nivel de sutileza más adecuado, diría: "_*me *suena *raro*_". Y lo cierto es que "_me sigue sonando raro_", lo cual, en ningún momento quiere decir que "*esté ma*l" o "*sea incorrecto*".
Siento ser motivo de confusión. Sin embargo, es lógico que un idioma que se habla en latitudes tan distantes y, en algunos casos, tan aisladas, la pura competencia lingüística haga que lo que a unos "les suena raro (perdón por lo de _mal_)" a otros les suena perfectamente. Así que, como los que quieren conocer nuestro idioma, oirán a unos o/y a otros, es bueno que conozcan estas diferencias. Es por eso que junto al nick aparece la procedencia de cada uno.
Un saludo.


----------



## L Cuaresmeño

Y qué pasaría si se usara:

Tal vez sólo estoy aquí para haceros sufrir a vosotros.

?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Está bien el indicativo, como antes argumenté.


----------



## StRiGnAdO

Peterdg said:


> "tal vez", "quizá(s)", "acaso" se pueden utilizar con subjuntivo o indicativo. La decisión por uno u otro depende de la probabilidad del enunciado. Si el hablante lo considera bastante probable, utiliza el indicativo. Por otro lado, si el hablante lo considera menos probable, utiliza el subjuntivo.
> 
> "A lo mejor" suele utilizarse sólo con indicativo.



¡Excelente!
Muchas gracias.


----------



## LitaSt

Una pregunta sobre este tema.
Mi profesora (española) me ha dicho que cuando *tal vez, quizás, acaso, posiblemente, probablemente *se encuentran al final de la frase van siempre en indicativo. ¿Es verdad?

Por ejemplo: Juan aún no está aquí. No va a venir, quizás.


----------



## Peterdg

LitaSt said:


> Una pregunta sobre este tema.
> Mi profesora (española) me ha dicho que cuando *tal vez, quizás, acaso, posiblemente, probablemente *se encuentran al final de la frase van siempre en indicativo. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Por ejemplo: Juan aún no está aquí. No va a venir, quizás.


Sí, es verdad. Ya ha sido comentado en el aporte #11.


----------

